# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Kfz-Versicherung in Thailand

## Bagsida

Hallo,

damit es nicht zu unübersichtlich wird, habe ich mir erlaubt einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen.

Es geht aktuell um das Kfz-Versicherungssystem in Thailand.
Allen Kfz-Haltern in Thailand sollte bekannt sein, dass die Einstufung für die Versicherungsprämie, d.h. der Rabatt anders als in D-A-CH am Fahrzeug und nicht am Halter hängt, d.h. je länger ein Fahrzeug keinen Unfall verursacht hat, desto mehr Rabatt gibt es - ja richtig, das Fahrzeug ist verantwortlich und nicht der Fahrer. Kauft man also einen Gebrauchtwagen muss man selbst wenn man als Halter noch nie einen Unfall verursacht hat darauf ahcten ob und falls ja wie viele Unfälle das Fahrzeug schon verursacht hat, denn genau diese Einstufung übernimmt man bei der Versicherung.

Was mich aktuell aber interessiert ist das Rabattsystem allgemein und versicherungsübergreifend.

Als ich dieses Jahr wieder meine Kfz-Versicherung zu verlängern hatte, wollte ich nachdem ich damit schon 4 Jahre unfallfrei unterwegs bin, auch Angebote anderer Versicherer einholen.

Zu meiner Überraschung interessierte man sich dort aber nicht für meine unfallfreien Jahre mit eben diesem Fahrzeug aber bei einem anderen Versicherer, obwohl ich das ja nachweisen kann.

Bedeutet das etwa, dass man nicht daran interessiert ist Versicherungsnehmer zu bekommen, die keine Unfälle verursachen, sondern kalkuliert man, was die Versicherung schon eingenommen hat und welche Schäden zu begleichen waren, wobei man als Neukunde freilich von vorne anfangen würde, was ja auch bei einem Neufahrzeug so ist !?

----------


## Enrico

Sehr interessantes Thema und auch ein guter Beitrag. 

Ich kann leider aber nicht viel beitragen. Wir zahlen noch immer nur den Alibi Beitrag und der ist jedes Jahr gleich. Also für den Pickup. Der BMW in der Familie kostet deutlich mehr, der hat denke mal ne richtige Versicherung, da er meist nur in BKK fährt. Aber da ist es auch glaube immer der gleiche Betrag.

----------


## pit

In der Tat wird die Versicherung für meinen Wagen von Jahr zu Jahr billiger. Waren es am Anfang mit Vollkasko und haste nicht gesehen so etwas über 40.000 Baht, liege ich nun bei gut 15.000.

seit 4 Jahren will die Versicherung aber nicht mehr Vollkasko versichern.

Beim Fiesta meiner Frau (nun recht genau ein Jahr alt), Neupreis 700.000 Baht, erstattet nun die Kasko bei Totalverlust nur noch 450.000! Dafür ist auch die Prämie geringer geworden.

Ehrlich gesagt, verstehen tu ich das alles auch nicht so richtig. Ich frag mich gerade, ob ich es überhaupt verstehen möchte, oder ob ich im anderen Falle einfach nur glücklicher lebe.

 ::

----------


## schiene

Eine Vollkasko ist nur für maximal 5 Jahre möglich.
Info stammt von einem Deutschen aus Prakhon Chai.
Er hatte das gleiche problem und hat sich ausführlich 
informiert.

----------

